# Lets See Your Light Brown Metallic CC



## theycallmeebryan (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been lurking around here for a few months. I'm in the market to buy a CC and have am trying to get an idea of the potential of the Light Brown Metallic CC's.

So, show your love for the Light Brown Metallic CC.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Heres a few of mine









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

Heres mine.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*My light brown metallic CC R-line 170hp - 4motion - DSG*

Her is my Light Brown Metallic CC, and i`m very proud of it. 
The Light Brown Metallic color i think jut fit the CC perfect. I get many compliments for the color, and also for the car of course...


----------



## mor911 (Feb 22, 2013)

Where'd you get those lights above the fog lamp??


----------



## Coty52 (Nov 5, 2010)

Mine.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

mor911 said:


> Where'd you get those lights above the fog lamp??


If you follow this link, you get the information you seeking i think. Specially post 20.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5419233-My-little-DRL-LED-quot-project-quot-on-my-CC-2011


----------



## mor911 (Feb 22, 2013)

CC R line said:


> If you follow this link, you get the information you seeking i think. Specially post 20.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5419233-My-little-DRL-LED-quot-project-quot-on-my-CC-2011


You rule sir! Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

My European V6, before the Eibachs


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

And if someone is thinking about black (plasti dipp) wheels....not my cup of thea


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

With Eibachs, on winter wheels


----------



## Deviggy (Feb 23, 2013)

*Here's my 2010*










Eibachs have settled a bit since this photo.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Deviggy said:


> Eibachs have settled a bit since this photo.


 Are those 19" reps or the legit 20"s......?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deviggy (Feb 23, 2013)

*Ebay reps of questionable origins..........*



greek bandit said:


> Are those 19" reps or the legit 20"s......?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 
Gonna have to duck those potholes!


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Will DaBeast (Aug 22, 2010)

I've only had it for about a week and a half. I'm very impressed and have gotten lots of compliments on it. BTW thanks for the Light Brown thread.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

i'll play


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*Seems more people go for the R-Line/Lux*

There's more luxury/R-line trims here. I actually thought more people went for the baseline sport trim.
Nice pictures btw. Hopefully I can post mine very soon once it arrives


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Light Brown Metallic....... What a horrible description for a gorgeous color. Why not something like "Dark Champagne" or "Light Metallic Bronze" of some other marketing fluff. Light Brown Metallic just sounds so plebeian. Honestly, none of the pics above really do it justice. It's a hard color to capture with a pic. You have to see it in person. This is the pic that intrigued me enough to purchase my 09 Light Brown Metallic CC VR6. Still love it after 170K miles.


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

In the works!


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

My first CC. Had it for 9 months and now I have the 3.6 in black. In my opinion, the light brown looks amazingggg.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

old guy2 said:


> Light Brown Metallic....... What a horrible description for a gorgeous color. Why not something like "Dark Champagne" or "Light Metallic Bronze" of some other marketing fluff. Light Brown Metallic just sounds so plebeian. Honestly, none of the pics above really do it justice. It's a hard color to capture with a pic. You have to see it in person. This is the pic that intrigued me enough to purchase my 09 Medium Brown Metallic CC VR6. Still love it after 170K miles.


You have 170k miles on your CC . What have you replaced so far??? Any major engine, tranny or suspension issues? Thanks!


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

van33 said:


> You have 170k miles on your CC . What have you replaced so far??? Any major engine, tranny or suspension issues? Thanks!


So far it has been pretty much bullet proof. Replaced rear brakes and rotors. Still on the original front brakes. Replace the plugs every 50k miles and the oil and filter every 10k miles. Replace the cabin and air filters every 60k miles. Usually get about 60k out of the tires. Replaced a few bulbs here and there and the wiper blades once.

The car is primarily used as an Interstate cruiser so that really reduces the wear and tear versus miles driven. Even manage to occasionally hit 30 mpg if the conditions are right. Not bad for a VR6. Absolutely no complaints. Still turns heads.

Edit: I forgot. I also changed the transmission fluid once. Will change it again soon.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

old guy2 said:


> So far it has been pretty much bullet proof. Replaced rear brakes and rotors. Still on the original front brakes. Replace the plugs every 50k miles and the oil and filter every 10k miles. Replace the cabin and air filters every 60k miles. Usually get about 60k out of the tires. Replaced a few bulbs here and there and the wiper blades once.
> 
> The car is primarily used as an Interstate cruiser so that really reduces the wear and tear versus miles driven. Even manage to occasionally hit 30 mpg if the conditions are right. Not bad for a VR6. Absolutely no complaints. Still turns heads.
> 
> Edit: I forgot. I also changed the transmission fluid once. Will change it again soon.


Ohh it's a VR6. I thought you were a 2.0T. Yeah, V6's will go 200k miles easy. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

S WORD said:


>


Few more versions.


----------



## bengy (Sep 10, 2010)

*My 2010 2.0TSI*

Day I bought it:



Dropped on ST coils:



Took it camping last weekend


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is pic of my baby. My first major mod will be a set of coil-overs.


----------



## bengy (Sep 10, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Few more versions.


What wheels are these?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

bengy said:


> What wheels are these?


Audi a8 wheels 
These are reps 20x8.5
Real ones come in 20x9

Cracked my reps recently so if you choose to go forwards with these buy real oem:beer::thumbup:


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Might as well add mine in here. 2013 Sport. Still stock except for the Alzor wheels.*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks. 18x8 et35. Perfect.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

twillet50 said:


> Thanks. 18x8 et35. Perfect.


Glad you like them! 


Andy


----------



## KleeziE (Apr 6, 2014)

Mount Hood, Oregon


----------



## dcarlson01 (Feb 23, 2010)

*pics*



old guy2 said:


> Light Brown Metallic....... What a horrible description for a gorgeous color. Why not something like "Dark Champagne" or "Light Metallic Bronze" of some other marketing fluff. Light Brown Metallic just sounds so plebeian. Honestly, none of the pics above really do it justice. It's a hard color to capture with a pic. You have to see it in person. This is the pic that intrigued me enough to purchase my 09 Light Brown Metallic CC VR6. Still love it after 170K miles.


any more pics of that car? It does look sweet. I would like to see more if you have some. I will have to post pics of mine too. Just picked mine up so mainly stock+tint+aftermarket radio/gps unit


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

old guy2 said:


> Light Brown Metallic....... What a horrible description for a gorgeous color ... It's a hard color to capture with a pic. You have to see it in person ..


ditto .. i used to have an 87 jetta coupe, almost same color as my cc, but they called it "arctic gold" - that's much more impressive, eh .. that said, i just love my cc, even more so since the facelift .. enjoy your beautiful rides everyone .. good luck!










On devils playground, pikes peak, colorado springs, colorado - march 2015


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Since this thread made its way to the top


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Since this thread made its way to the top


Looks good brother!


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

dcarlson01 said:


> any more pics of that car? It does look sweet. I would like to see more if you have some. I will have to post pics of mine too. Just picked mine up so mainly stock+tint+aftermarket radio/gps unit


Here's another pic. Coming up on 240k miles. Still pretty much bullet proof!


----------

